# Heat Pressing Mouse Pad q's



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive found a few suppliers for mouse pads, but Im getting the impression you can only do sublimation on the mouse pads.

Is this true?

Can I just use my transfer paper, and injet printer to make my logos and what not to heat press onto the pad?

What is better the cloth tops or plastic tops for this type of transfer....if it is even possible.

Thanks goodness for you folks, because I really havent a clue about this now.

Thanks


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Robin said:


> Ive found a few suppliers for mouse pads, but Im getting the impression you can only do sublimation on the mouse pads.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> ...


Robin, do you have the links for your suppliers?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Robin, here's a thread that should help you with tips on heat pressing mousepads: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3097


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats great Rodney Thanks!

Im assuming they were not talking about sublimation. Right?!

So, I can use anytype of mouse pad for my transfers?

Adam... here you go,

http://www.richardsonsupply.com/aboutus.html (my fav)
http://www.bestblanks.com/
http://www.conde.com/ (mostly sublimation)


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you much. I want to expiriment on non-textiles with a DTG printer.


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

Robin said:


> Ive found a few suppliers for mouse pads, but Im getting the impression you can only do sublimation on the mouse pads.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> ...


 
No, you do not have to have dye sub for mousepads.

Yes, you can use your tranfer paper and injet printer.

And i always use the "Cloth" top mousepads.

Make sure you cover the WHOLE mousepad with the transfer so the mouse pad will look better longer.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, inkjet transfers work great on mousepads. Be sure to keep your paper in a sealed bag when not using it, because moisture will ruin it. You'll notice it when you try to press it, lots of water drops and can cause a bad transfer.


----------



## localsportsscene (Aug 25, 2008)

Robin said:


> Ive found a few suppliers for mouse pads, but Im getting the impression you can only do sublimation on the mouse pads.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> ...


Robin - I'd love to know the suppliers you used for your mousepads. I'm looking for the clothing kind...does anyone know if I can use plastisol transfers to print on the pads? Have you done it and is does it turn out well?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi all . . 

Robin . . . I use the mouse pads from QLT/CASI 
--- 8" x 9 1/2" White Mouse Pads
along with JPSS (purchased at Coastal Business Supplies) 

I also use the EZ Peel transfer paper for canvas tote bags


for the mini round mouse Pads -- I use JPSS . . .
I purchase them both from Coastal Business now . .

I have washed the mini mouse pads also . . I listed a picture . . 

the round mini mouse pads have done well also
I also use the JPSS on the mini mouse pads . . BUT the round mini's are thinner . . so I press them 15 seconds and reduce the temp down to 285º to 300º . . 

--Lisa and Sherrys---

I have used plastisol transfers on a mini mouse pad . . BUT . . it' a raised finish . . it won't be a smooth finish for a mouse to roll across evenly . . (that's according to feedback from a customer)



Diane
;o}


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Robin said:


> Ive found a few suppliers for mouse pads, but Im getting the impression you can only do sublimation on the mouse pads.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I got my mousepads from bestblanks.com and mousepad coasters from them as well.

I print on them with the brother gt-541 and they turn out pretty darn good.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there anyone that can give me good instructions on doing mouse pads? I have a heat press and a hp injet printer. I just ordered some blank mouse pads and injet transfer paper. Now what do I do. Do I just any photo send to the printer and print it on the paper and heat apply it to to mouse pad? Please help I want to get this right!

Thanks 
Carolyn


----------

